# First first michelob



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Never got one of these first Michelob bottles. Has a weird shape but cannot be mistaken for any other brand.


----------



## treeguyfred

Hey Robby, I used to drink Michelob, but not in the era of that bottle. But, have always liked the "sexy" shape of it. I remember my pop having a couple displayed on the shelf in his basement bar.
Cool find,
~Fred


----------



## RCO

never found one of those before , don't remember Michelob ever coming in such a bottle , although not sure what year they started selling it in Canada . 

pretty sure its only been available here more recently , find modern Michelob bottles and cans pretty often , not as popular as some other light beer brands but people who drink it


----------



## treeguyfred

RCO said:


> not as popular as some other light beer brands


RCO, Michelob actually started to join the light beers very late.... Michelob from AB was sorta like Lincoln was to Ford, the higher end beer in it's day.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

RCO said:


> never found one of those before , don't remember Michelob ever coming in such a bottle , although not sure what year they started selling it in Canada .
> 
> pretty sure its only been available here more recently , find modern Michelob bottles and cans pretty often , not as popular as some other light beer brands but people who drink it


I find tons of michelob, budweiser and corona bottles. Along roads and in the bushes. When and if they ever become valuable, i know where lots of them are. Not that they will. No labels or caps, if they are on the bottle they are usually rusted.


----------



## RCO

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I find tons of michelob, budweiser and corona bottles. Along roads and in the bushes. When and if they ever become valuable, i know where lots of them are. Not that they will. No labels or caps, if they are on the bottle they are usually rusted.



I can't imagine they'd ever be valuable , years later they might be worth a couple bucks but on average its about 30 years before things start to become collectable , why stuff from the 80's and early 90's is collectable now but wasn't 10 or 15 years ago 

there is a 10 cent deposit on modern beer bottles here , if you return them to the beer store , that's where most of the ones I find go , unless there broken then its in glass recycling 


I've had Michelob before at our local pub , its on the water , way overpriced , like $6 or $7 for 1 bottle but considering the atmosphere it wasn't that bad and you don't have to worry about driving home impaired if your drinking beer that light , but they've been closed since march due to covid 19 , funny the little things you miss , not sure when they'll reopen or if they even still sell that beer , was a couple beers they cut last year


----------



## planeguy2




----------



## RoyalRuby

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I find tons of michelob, budweiser and corona bottles. Along roads and in the bushes. When and if they ever become valuable, i know where lots of them are. Not that they will. No labels or caps, if they are on the bottle they are usually rusted.


The picture you posted does look like the first style used, I had a chance to buy one with labels and cap at a beer can show near me last October, it was only priced at a dollar....lol.....I'm not sure why I didn't buy it at that price and still ask myself that question often, here's a comparison picture of the early  (on the left) and then commonly used bottles, also a pic with label of the early version.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

RoyalRuby said:


> The picture you posted does look like the first style used, I had a chance to buy one with labels and cap at a beer can show near me last October, it was only priced at a dollar....lol.....I'm not sure why I didn't buy it at that price and still ask myself that question often, here's a comparison picture of the early  (on the left) and then commonly used bottles, also a pic with label of the early version.View attachment 207600View attachment 207601


I would have bought the bottle. So that's what the label looked like. They look like they did not change too much (if i am not mistaken) with the newer ones. Thanks for the pictures RoyalRuby. P. S. Ruby is my birthstone.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

RCO said:


> I can't imagine they'd ever be valuable , years later they might be worth a couple bucks but on average its about 30 years before things start to become collectable , why stuff from the 80's and early 90's is collectable now but wasn't 10 or 15 years ago
> 
> there is a 10 cent deposit on modern beer bottles here , if you return them to the beer store , that's where most of the ones I find go , unless there broken then its in glass recycling
> 
> 
> I've had Michelob before at our local pub , its on the water , way overpriced , like $6 or $7 for 1 bottle but considering the atmosphere it wasn't that bad and you don't have to worry about driving home impaired if your drinking beer that light , but they've been closed since march due to covid 19 , funny the little things you miss , not sure when they'll reopen or if they even still sell that beer , was a couple beers they cut last year


I know we are going to maybe lose some places (bars and restaurants) that were not doing too great in the first place. We as a people may not be living into our 90s and 100s as much. Bummer.


----------



## RCO

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I know we are going to maybe lose some places (bars and restaurants) that were not doing too great in the first place. We as a people may not be living into our 90s and 100s as much. Bummer.



the restaurants in our downtown don't plan on closing , oddly all 3 of the main ones are currently renovating 

2 went thru nearly full renovations ( 1 had started before covid and was just getting ready to open , other started once covid hit , guess decided since they were closed anyways it be a good time to renovate ) 
and other needed to rebuilt entire outdoor patio after it was damaged in a major spring flood in 2019 

so apparently they expect things to be busy in the near future , although its likely they'll be forced to operate at 50 % capacity and with many new restrictions for some time to come 

we haven't had any restaurants close yet in my area although I'd anticipate some will close by fall or winter when things slow down and bills become too much and a general realisation its time to move on


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

RCO said:


> the restaurants in our downtown don't plan on closing , oddly all 3 of the main ones are currently renovating
> 
> 2 went thru nearly full renovations ( 1 had started before covid and was just getting ready to open , other started once covid hit , guess decided since they were closed anyways it be a good time to renovate )
> and other needed to rebuilt entire outdoor patio after it was damaged in a major spring flood in 2019
> 
> so apparently they expect things to be busy in the near future , although its likely they'll be forced to operate at 50 % capacity and with many new restrictions for some time to come
> 
> we haven't had any restaurants close yet in my area although I'd anticipate some will close by fall or winter when things slow down and bills become too much and a general realisation its time to move on


Good time to renovate. Most of the places by me are doing take out only. Nice places you have to dress up to go into you can now eat in you t-shirt and ripped jeans. I think the towns should have worked on the roads while everyone was told to not be out. No one was on the road. Now some of us are all going back to work. It will be a hassle with the increased traffic. Construction in N.J. never stopped. Weird who got to and who did not get to work. All i know is i need a haircut bad, it grows fast. I look like a 60's hippie.  Stay safe!  ROBBYBOBBY.


----------



## RCO

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Good time to renovate. Most of the places by me are doing take out only. Nice places you have to dress up to go into you can now eat in you t-shirt and ripped jeans. I think the towns should have worked on the roads while everyone was told to not be out. No one was on the road. Now some of us are all going back to work. It will be a hassle with the increased traffic. Construction in N.J. never stopped. Weird who got to and who did not get to work. All i know is i need a haircut bad, it grows fast. I look like a 60's hippie.  Stay safe!  ROBBYBOBBY.



some of the restaurants here are doing take out only , being a small town we don't really have any delivery services 

the 3 places downtown renovating , 2 are entirely closed and 1 is doing take out ( the one just repairing the patio as entire of restaurant still ok )  

road construction here never stopped and is a few new projects , one is tearing up entire main business area/street just past the downtown , bit of a disaster but maybe a good year for it as likely very few tourists this year anyways 

we normally get tons of tourists here from late june till late august but somehow suspect this year be way less , US border is also closed to non essential travel so only Canadian tourists can come here now 

not sure whats going on downtown , they allowed small shops with own entrance to reopen this week but when I drove thru everything was still closed , so either they decided no point to open or its still too risky or some of them plan to closedown and don't have the money to re open


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Even if resaurant are allowed to seat people again, how do they eat with a mask on?


----------



## RCO

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Even if resaurant are allowed to seat people again, how do they eat with a mask on?




I really wonder how things will work out , I assume customers won't be required to wear one when eating or drinking , only be staff most likely those in the kitchen ( where they work close to each other and cannot distance ) and servers who will have one 

there also talking about closing streets or parking lots so places can add more outdoor patio space . not sure how that will work out or what types of streets could be closed down without causing major disruptions 

most of these places also usually don't have enough parking spaces so not sure how they could remove them and function properly 

the pub during there pre covid renovation also removed a lot of there outdoor patio seating and  replaced it with indoor seating , talk about bad timing , now there going to be asking for more outdoor seating after having just decided to get rid of it


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

RCO said:


> I really wonder how things will work out , I assume customers won't be required to wear one when eating or drinking , only be staff most likely those in the kitchen ( where they work close to each other and cannot distance ) and servers who will have one
> 
> there also talking about closing streets or parking lots so places can add more outdoor patio space . not sure how that will work out or what types of streets could be closed down without causing major disruptions
> 
> most of these places also usually don't have enough parking spaces so not sure how they could remove them and function properly
> 
> the pub during there pre covid renovation also removed a lot of there outdoor patio seating and  replaced it with indoor seating , talk about bad timing , now there going to be asking for more outdoor seating after having just decided to get rid of it


Until the winter or just as bad a rainy day.


----------



## RCO

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Until the winter or just as bad a rainy day.



think the problem is trying to predict the weather , was some years where they lost business on raindays by not having enough indoor seating 

however in the covid 19 era , outdoor seating is going to be in demand and most popular option especially during summer 

very nice out today , they'd be packed if they were open , owner must be dying thinking how much money he's losing on days like today 

but all 3 of these spots are renovating and throwing big $ on it , seems like a gamble when it might be now be 1 or 2 years before restaurant / pub dining and nightlife could even being to return to normal and that is being optimistic , as the younger generation won't even be in the habit of going to these places and there previous customer base will have moved on with life in many cases , people move away or aren't single anymore or find jobs and stop going out at night


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

RCO said:


> think the problem is trying to predict the weather , was some years where they lost business on raindays by not having enough indoor seating
> 
> however in the covid 19 era , outdoor seating is going to be in demand and most popular option especially during summer
> 
> very nice out today , they'd be packed if they were open , owner must be dying thinking how much money he's losing on days like today
> 
> but all 3 of these spots are renovating and throwing big $ on it , seems like a gamble when it might be now be 1 or 2 years before restaurant / pub dining and nightlife could even being to return to normal and that is being optimistic , as the younger generation won't even be in the habit of going to these places and there previous customer base will have moved on with life in many cases , people move away or aren't single anymore or find jobs and stop going out at night


Not a gamble when it is all a tax write-off.


----------



## RCO

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Not a gamble when it is all a tax write-off.



true there is things like that which might help cover the costs 

they could have a nice looking half empty building for a while before things return to normal . no way I see the restaurant scene here recovering in 2020 , it will be summer 2021 at the earliest 

this year is mostly about survival in that industry , whatever ones survive into 2021 might have a chance of a future , but many will go under or bankrupt this year , due to rent , bills , lack of sales 

someone also built a new micro brewery in our town , its just down the street from restaurants , I'm not even sure if it had its grand opening yet . a lot of its space was suppose to be for special events and such , talk about bad timing , no one is planning events and who knows when events with large crowds will even be allowed here 

they spent a fortune to entirely renovate an old grocery store into a brewery but would seem this year is a bust , no one seems to drink there beer only found there cans twice in the wild


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Ther is a very high end catering business that turned into a supermarket. Better than making nothing. Feast or famine i guess.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

They did only weddings.


----------

